# Cost for Canon Factory Adjustment/Tuning



## KyleSTL (Sep 24, 2013)

I just fixed 2 copies of the 24-105mm (both had the infamous broken aperture ribbon cable issue). They are both working flawlessly, however, I have no way of testing the lens to see what affect on image quality removing and re-installling the two sets of eccentric adjusting sliders had. I would like to send the lens to Canon for adjustment before I sell one off, but Canon does not do up-front quotes without inspecting the lens. Has anyone sent a lens to Canon out of warranty for adjustment (not repair)? If so, how costly was it in the US? Any help or experiences are greatly appreciated. 

I would like to be totally upfront about a lens when I go to sell it, and I would prefer to say it just came back from Canon for optical tuning (either way I'll tell the buyer I personally did the aperture replacement). If the cost for tuning is fairly inexpensive I'll do it, but if it's going to run $150+ then it won't be worth it.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 24, 2013)

It was 300+ in Canada after I dropped my old 24-70. It came back working properly, although for that sort of money it ought to come back with a free EOS M attached to it. :-/

Jim


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 24, 2013)

I paid Canon USA $179 + shipping & tax to calibrate my EF 135 f/2L USM about a year ago. That's before the CPS discount.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Adjustments/tuning are free with CPS gold and higher.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2013)

Its about the same price as replacing the ribbon cable. 

Adjustments are not Free with CPS Gold, at least not in the USA, but you receive some cleaning certificates and 20% off the price of a adjustment.


----------



## dhachey77 (Sep 24, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Adjustments/tuning are free with CPS gold and higher.



+1

Just got a 40D, 28-135 and a 70-200 F4L cleaned and adjusted on my Platinum CPS plan. No Charge. Earlier this Summer I sent in a 5D2, 24-105L and 35L for various repairs (and cleaning & calibration), price was $350. Overall, Canon CPS Platinum is well worth it for me at $500/yr to cover $30K worth of equipment.


----------



## tiger82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its about the same price as replacing the ribbon cable.
> 
> Adjustments are not Free with CPS Gold, at least not in the USA, but you receive some cleaning certificates and 20% off the price of a adjustment.



Then my local Canon Service Center has been pretty nice to me, they have been performing "Clean and Checks" for 4 years and they adjusted the the AF assembly on my 1D3 just last month free of charge. They have adjust the AF and exposure on my 7D as part of the clean and check prior to that.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 24, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Adjustments/tuning are free with CPS gold and higher.


Not in my experience - they have charged me both times I've done it (the other time was part of a repair), but I think it was a full optical alignment. The results were pretty amazing, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Its about the same price as replacing the ribbon cable.
> ...


 
That's not the rule, its is quite a exception. I'm glad they did it for you, but they do not do it as a rule.


----------



## KyleSTL (Sep 25, 2013)

I did some testing last night and both lenses need to be sent in.  They are pretty soft wide open. Luckily I got each lens and parts for $418 and $410, respectively. I'm going to ask some of my friends if they'd be willing to send them in under their CPS account so at least I can get a bit of a discount on the calibration.


----------

